# Terrifying Puppy Seizure



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure you are exhausted and very upset. Try to keep your head clear so you can drive safely when you go back. I don't have any other suggestions as to what to do for your pup, but maybe write down everything you can remember about what happened and anything odd she might have been exposed to along with any immunizations she received.

I wish you the best.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Not to be blase... and mostly stated to allay any fears.... but a seizure is no big deal. She probably will act normally 'til you get her to the vet. 

Phenobarbitol for recurring seizures... but if I were the vet, I'd recommend that you do nothing and simply monitor for now. A new home is a major stress inducer. Could that have been a trigger???

Seizures are scary, but harmful??? Surely they must be, but not visibly.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry  No experience with a puppy seizing, but I would try to keep her as calm as possible and give her little sips of water to try to keep her hydrated. Praying for her. Please keep us posted. Big hugs to you and your baby.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you. You must be terrified and exhausted. I had a spaniel that seized and it was so frightening. Try and stay calm for your baby.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

How frightening that must have been! She will probably be fine until you can see your regular vet. Make sure you let your breeder know. Are you aware of any triggers, such as recent vaccines or flea/tick meds? 

In humans at least, the seizure threshold can be lower in children than adults, and something like febrile seizures in children aren't great cause for concern long term. I'm hoping that is the case with your puppy. Hypoglycemia can also cause seizures, but that is much more of an issue in toy breed puppies.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Not to be blase... and mostly stated to allay any fears.... but a seizure is no big deal. She probably will act normally 'til you get her to the vet.
> 
> Phenobarbitol for recurring seizures... but if I were the vet, I'd recommend that you do nothing and simply monitor for now. A new home is a major stress inducer. Could that have been a trigger???
> 
> Seizures are scary, but harmful??? Surely they must be, but not visibly.


I know that you were mostly saying this to calm the OP down. An adult dog that seizures, you are right about usually nothing to do and just monitor, eventual possible phenobarbital, etc. 
However, a puppy that seizures is a much bigger deal. She has obviously come out of the seizure just fine right now, but diagnostics should be done ASAP to find out why. Usually a puppy that seizures is from poison of some sort, hypoglycemia (low blood sugar), congenital defects like kidney or liver disease where toxins are building up in her blood, and many other issues. I have never that I can remember seen a puppy that seizured at that young of an age because of epilepsy.

I would call again and insist that they find a vet to come in. There has to be a vet assigned to on call work that can come in sometime today. Good luck!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

In addition to the excellent advice given above, one more thing to try to do if it ever happens again (and let us hope that this was a one-time event!):

if you possibly can, get a video of what is going on to show the vet. That may well help in making the diagnosis. 

I wish I had done this when my elderly dogs were having seizures and neurological problems, it would have helped. The problem of course is that one is so upset and trying to support our dogs while it's happening...


----------



## Tarot (Oct 26, 2013)

OP here. Just got back from the vet. She will call me with bloodwork later this evening, but her advice to me was to call the breeder and ask about taking the puppy back. I feel just heartbroken.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so very sorry you are going through this. I hope things work out for the best for you and the puppy. I can't imagine what I would do if a vet ever told me that about a puppy that I had waited patiently for and already fallen in love with.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, that advice is unsettling  Did the vet have any idea what the cause was?


----------



## Beaches1 (Jul 9, 2017)

I am so sorry, how devastating for you. Gentle hugs from Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I have never that I can remember seen a puppy that seizured at that young of an age because of epilepsy.


Me neither... you're right about that. It is unusual...



bigpoodleperson said:


> I know that you were mostly saying this to calm the OP down.


And right about that too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - it does not take long to fall in love with a puppy, and you are now facing a heartbreaking decision. I think the vet is right that you need to talk to the breeder as soon as possible. If the test results come back with something treatable (as some liver shunts are), perhaps the breeder will agree to pay the vet bills; if it is a life threatening or shortening condition, the puppy would probably be better back in the experienced care of the breeder. Either way, you need their advice and support at this very difficult time.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 26, 2013)

The puppy's blood work all came back normal. I called the breeder and she said there have not been seizures on either parent's side and that she's never seen this happen. Vet said there is no way of knowing whether or not it will happen again, or if it is serious or not, but again recommended asking for an exchange puppy. I really, really don't want to return the puppy (and don't even know if I can) but I also don't want my kids to go through having the puppy be very ill or die. Husband and I will have to think through it today. Thank you everyone for the kind words.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I know that you were mostly saying this to calm the OP down. An adult dog that seizures, you are right about usually nothing to do and just monitor, eventual possible phenobarbital, etc.
> However, a puppy that seizures is a much bigger deal. She has obviously come out of the seizure just fine right now, but diagnostics should be done ASAP to find out why. Usually a puppy that seizures is from poison of some sort, hypoglycemia (low blood sugar), congenital defects like kidney or liver disease where toxins are building up in her blood, and many other issues. I have never that I can remember seen a puppy that seizured at that young of an age because of epilepsy.
> 
> I would call again and insist that they find a vet to come in. There has to be a vet assigned to on call work that can come in sometime today. Good luck!


BPP - I have a friend who's standard poodle pup started seizing very young, went on to have grand mal once a month before being put on phenobarbital as an adult .  All testing normal - idiopathic epilepsy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tarot I can't imagine who hard this is. If only crystal balls really could let us see into the future. Is there any chance this could have been from a toxin or a reaction to a medication (even anti-flea) or an immunization? If that could be sorted out I would think it would help make a well reasoned decision. How is the baby dog today?


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

What a terrible dilemma.

I'm assuming that this a vet in whom you have confidence...but, since you really don't want to return the puppy, would it be at all possible to get a second opinion, possibly from a neurologist? I am thinking of what Catherine said about this being some sort of reaction, possibly even a one-off event?

All best wishes to you as you think this through.


----------



## Tarot (Oct 26, 2013)

She hasn't had any flea medicine, since this isn't common in our area, but she has had her initial vaccinations through the breeder. Her most recent was a bordatella vaccine a few days before we picked her up. 

No injuries I'm aware of. She stepped in some vinegar on my floor, but I don't think that would be poisonous through a paw? There are some acorns near her potty patch outside. We don't leave her alone outside because there are rattlesnakes in the area, so I don't *think* she could have eaten an acorn without me noticing, but I have been reading that acorns can be toxic to small puppies. 

Today she is totally fine, eating and drinking normally. It makes it that much worse that she is the smartest little pup I've ever seen (which is saying a lot, as my 4 year old spoo Zelda seems to understand English perfectly, lol). Is the epilepsy medicine painful for dogs?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe epilepsy drugs are well tolerated for the most part, but that it is unusual for epilepsy to manifest in such a young puppy, especially when there is no history of it in the parents. That is why it is important to rule out all other possibilities, like hypoglycaemia (unusual in a spoo pup, but possible), liver shunt, toxins, infection, etc, etc.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One of my nieces is epileptic. It initially manifested when she was a young child, is idiopathic and under very good control with phenobarbitol (with essentially no side effects), so epilepsy in humans can have early onset.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Tarot said:


> Is the epilepsy medicine painful for dogs?


It isn't painful, but it can be quite sedating. Some medications can also be hard on the liver.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Verve said:


> It isn't painful, but it can be quite sedating. Some medications can also be hard on the liver.


And require regular bloodwork to check the liver.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Phenobarbitol dosing can be titrated to the lowest effective dose for an individual. As Countryboy's Tonka illustrates very well a dog can have a good long and happy life with epilepsy controlled medically.

I know this discussion doesn't necessarily get to the heart of your decision making, but maybe it will help you ask your vet some more questions to lead you to the right answer for your family and this puppy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a feeling of sadness for you and the puppy and the decision you will have to make.
Hope all goes well for all of you............:sad:


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Nothing helpful to add - just want to express my sympathy for the tough situation you find yourself in.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

((((Hugs)))) I'm sorry that you and your family have to deal with this unusual problem.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm sorry this happened. Gentle hugs to your whole family.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tarot said:


> Is the epilepsy medicine painful for dogs?


A tiny pill... twice a day. Similar to a human taking an Ativan, or Valium... Phenobarb is a sedative.

ETA: Occasional seizures are not a problem in humans or dogs. Treated easily with Phenobarb first, then other drugs. It's not really 'til you count them in seizures per day that you have to consider other alternatives.


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

I am so sorry this is happening to your puppy. I hope that it's a one time thing.


----------



## Cricket78 (Aug 17, 2017)

This is so sad, I hope it works out somehow xx


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Just throwing this in there....I've had occasional seizures myself. I am not an epileptic. I have a hyperactive nerve disorder so I'm sensitive to textures, get muscle twitches sometimes because the nerve won't calm down etc. Sometimes I bump myself in an unexpected and painful spot and will literally faint, and sometimes have a seizure because my brain got overloaded. I have never taken medication because it is incredibly rare. 

Just wanted to say hang in there, you have a great support group behind you no matter what decision you make. Hopefully it was just a one off thing...maybe she didn't eat enough or something like that. 

HUGS! And a kiss to the cutie pie.


----------

